# slide jam on 45 acp



## sick45 (Jun 21, 2006)

has anyone had a empty shell get caught in the eject port??? mine has done it 2 times now...im gonna call Springfield! :twisted:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U need to clean the extractor area - and, also see if it's one particular magazine that it occurs on. Also, try a new recoil spring. After that, then contact springfield. All that is cheaper than paying the $50 shipping it would cost to send them the gun back for warranty work.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U need to clean the extractor area - and, also see if it's one particular magazine that it occurs on. Also, try a new recoil spring. After that, then contact springfield. All that is cheaper than paying the $50 shipping it would cost to send them the gun back for warranty work.


 :smt023 what Shipwreck said. jus FYI... if ya do have to deal with Springer Repairs... they aren't bad. I had to send a Micro 1911 back, they R&R W/ no sweat, no grief in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

It is probibly a MAG problem. I have 1 mag that does it everytime on the last round.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I've heard of others that have had similar problems and what was found to be common among these folks was the ammo they were using. Seems like semi-wad cutters (SMC) are very problematic for some of the XD's, regardless of who manufactured the ammo.

More here: http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19547&highlight=cutter

The XD simply wasn't designed to use SWC ammo.


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

hi sick45,, when this happen to your springer,,,are you limp wristing it,,, this could cause a failure to eject,,,that might explain why you have had 2,,,, get a little firmer hold on the gun and try it before you do anything mechanical,,,let us know,,,,,also if you do send it back to springfield,,,youwill love the warrenty dept. just my .02


----------



## payne (Jul 10, 2006)

I got the same problem with 2 of the 4 mags i have for my XD 45 tac. It does it some times and others it doesnt i did notice that the ejector was really tight which i thought be odd but this is my first pistol so i took it to a friend whos dad does gun work for the police department and he said it was strange how tight if thats the correct term the ejector was so while he installs some tfo sights on it he'll look into seeing if he can do anything with the ejector thing


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

sick45 said:


> has anyone had a empty shell get caught in the eject port??? mine has done it 2 times now...im gonna call Springfield! :twisted:


Isn't that referred to as a "smokestack?"

Never heard of one.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sick45 is gone from the forum.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Isn't that referred to as a "smokestack?"
> 
> Never heard of one.
> 
> Bob Wright


I've always heard it called a Stovepipe.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> I've always heard it called a Stovepipe.


+1 good catch :smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> I've always heard it called a Stovepipe.


Yep. That, too.

Bob Wright


----------

